# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  I want sort new data1 by data2

## mydaring

data1	data2		type 1	type 2
a	1		c	e
b	8		e	c
c	9		b	b
d	4		d	d
e	9		a	f
f	1		f	a


I would like formula for type 1 and formula for type 2.
Thank you.

----------


## mydaring

data	data		type 1	type 2
a	1		c	e
b	8		e	c
c	9		b	b
d	4		d	d
e	9		a	f
f	1		f	a


I would like formula for type 1 and formula for type 2.
Thank you.

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about. Tell us what you are trying to do, not how you think it should be done.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------


## AliGW

You were told to update your thread title, NOT start a duplicate thread. Please do as you have been asked here.

----------

